# Accident



## Wendy (Jan 8, 2018)

In another thread, John and I were talking about our new vehicles. John bought a new van because his old one wore out but I had to get a new vehicle because I was in a serious accident a couple weeks before Xmas. I was stopped at a red light at a highway intersection behind another vehicle. Our light went green and we proceeded through. The suv in front of me made it through but I was hit on the passenger side. The force of that hit drove my suv into a hydro pole. I had to kick my door open to get out as it was buckled back. When I went to help the other driver there was a cell phone in her hand. :sob: I got off extremely lucky with only bad bruises. She had to go to hospital but I’ve never heard any more about her injuries. My suv was totaled but it prevented me from being injured. 

So I finally picked up our new vehicle on Friday. With the holidays the insurance and buying process was stretched out. We got another Toyota RAV4. I loved the first one (Steve drives one as well....we’re a Toyota family) as it was reliable and fun to drive. I can’t say enough good about our insurance company (Certas/StateFarm)....they were fabulous to deal with.









My new one....


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2018)

Glad to hear you're OK. That looks pretty nasty...


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm glad you're okay.

Back in the early 2000's right as cell phones were starting to become ubiquitous, I was involved in an accident caused by another driver who was texting on his Blackberry. He made a left turn into the side of my car as I was passing straight through an intersection. My vehicle was totalled. It was frustrating because as it was happening, I could see what he was doing (texting on the Blackberry that he was resting on the wheel), but there was not enough time to avoid it.


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2018)

Seeing those new photos of your old RAV4 makes me very sad, Wendy. I know you loved that vehicle. However, it did protect you, even though you were "T-boned" by the other vehicle sailing through the red light. Your new RAV4 looks very nice. I'll look forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2018)

Glad you survived this crash! Can't beat a RAV4 for safety. I've had two of them and each was a great vehicle.


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2018)

Whew! That started out to be a very scary story. I'm
so glad you're well if a little bruised. I like the new ride.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2018)

That's a pretty tough way to get a new vehicle. Very glad you are OK!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 9, 2018)

that's a serious impact. Better on the engine block than mid vehicle.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry about the accident. glad you are safe. Your new vehicle looks nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

Welcome to the STF car crash club! Sorry to hear, hope you are OK and your Insr is cool.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I’m relieved to finally have this behind us. There were times/days when I would ‘rage’ internally over this. I had no fault in the accident yet our lives were turned upside down by someone who couldn’t put their phone down. I could have been seriously hurt....or worse. Thankfully I came out of it okay but it’s been such a hassle to go through this needless upheaval. 

Please....if any of you use your phone while driving....PLEASE put it down, turn it off, ignore it until you reach your destination. Nobody should have to suffer because people can’t resist picking up their phone. It’s just not worth it. 

FYI....I do not touch my own phone while in the car. Phone calls/texts can be returned later....when it’s safe.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2018)

Ouch! Glad you are okay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Jan 10, 2018)

Yikes Wendy! Thank goodness you are okay!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2018)

How scary!!
Glad to hear that you suffered minor injuries only. 
I haven't driven for years ( and no desire to drive in this city ever!! lol), but always worried some crazy driver might cause troubles, sort of like a paranoia. 

Enjoy your new car!


----------

